# Family Visas and work?



## Wallace (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all, if anyone can give me some advice on the following questions, that would be much appreciated. I am an Australian citizen (and can't get an EU passport as my British ancestors are too many generations ago).

I have recently been offered two jobs in Italy, one in Trieste and one in Bolgna. I'm an astronomer so it's a global job market, I just happened to get two offers in Italy! Anyway, I assume that I would be sponsored by the University offering the jobs in order to allow me to work, although if anyone knows that this is not so straightforward let me know.

My issue though is that my fiance (who will be my wife by the time we get to Italy, if we go  ) would also need to work. I have had trouble finding out the situation for her to work. The best I can see is that if she comes to Italy on the regular 90 day stay with no Visa deal (in which you can't work) and then applies for a 'family reunion' visa, she could then stay as long as I can. This I understand takes a few months to process, in which time she couldn't work or even look for work, and I'm not sure if she can work once that visa had been granted? Does anyone know much about these types of Visa's?

More generally, any advice on finding work in either Trieste or Bologna (or surrounding regions) would be appreciated. My fiance has a PhD in physics and currently works in industry. What chances does a non EU resident have in getting work in this kind of field?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you discussed with your potential employer(s) the issue of bringing your wife with you? Normally (although visas and immigration are one area that the EU has decided not to mess with), an employer applies for the visas for a foreign employee and his or her family members at the same time. Now, also normally, the spouse gets a visa that does not allow her to work - nicknamed a "trailing spouse" visa. The trick here is that the Italians may not be able to apply for her visa until you have a marriage certificate to present.

However, with qualifications like hers there is surely some way for your employer to find out what her work options will be. It's possible that she may not be able to work until you have been married for at least a year (sometimes two). That's how it is in France - and Italy's rules are often similar.

The other option is to ask yourself at the closest Italian embassy or consulate. (They are usually available online, though the consulates won't normally respond to e-mail questions. At least you'll get the phone numbers and opening hours.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

